# py-setuptools* build erroring out



## djmasa (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry if this has been posted before, I searched and didn't see anything relevant to this specific issue. It doesn't matter what "FLAVOR" is chosen, they all seem to dump out with the error below. Does anyone know if this is a recent change and what exactly the issue is here? I've tried doing make clean just make sure it's completely out of there, but when I run it again, it dumps out with the same error. I didn't have this problem a few weeks ago. The ports tree is up to date as of the time I posted this and it is still broken. Any ideas? The error is below.


```
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to setuptools/command/install_egg_info.py.rej
=> FreeBSD patch patch-setuptools__command__install_egg_info.py failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools
```


----------



## talsamon (Jan 29, 2018)

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools
ls -al files/
total 16
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 21 Jan 23:39 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  512 21 Jan 23:39 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  185 30 Nov 16:50 easy-install.pth.dist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  280 30 Nov 16:50 pkg-message.in
```
and no `REINPLACE_CMD` in the Makefile.

A file named patch-setuptools__command__install_egg_info.py does not exist on my  system.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2018)

It looks like you have some stale patches in your local directory.


----------



## djmasa (Jan 29, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It looks like you have some stale patches in your local directory.


Yep. That was it. I've not seen that happen before to me.. I guess I was thinking that portsnap would clean that up, but I guess it didn't. after just removing the file, it built just fine. Thanks for the insight.


----------

